# What attracted you to the GSD as a breed??



## gsdlover91

Just curious what made everyone on here avid GSD lovers 

I know for myself...that I was attracted to their fierce loyalty to their owner and families
their kindness with kids and other animals
their ability to 'go to work (as a K9 cop) and then go home to their family and seperate family from work, 
their ability to excel at literally anything they do
their extreme intelligence, but also their ability to act so goofy..
their regal look (i know when I see a GSD walking down the street I stare in awe)
and their love for their owner...how they follow them EVERYWHERE, just live to please us, and how nothing makes them happier than seeing us. 

German Shepherds are the best dogs out there and I'm glad to finally own one! :wub:


----------



## jewels04

My grandparents always had a shepherd for 60 years my grandfather told me he always had a shepherd from when him and my grandmother got married to when he passed away 5 years ago he always had a shepherd in his life. My grandpa had so many wonderful stories that I relished to hear my whole life and I loved the dogs they had that I remember. Having a shepherd here is like I am clinging on to every good memory I have of them. I know it's probably a stupid reason but I always remember my grandpa telling me a house wasn't a home without atleast one shepherd. And I really think my grandparents played a part in getting Jerry to us. Ofcourse in 3 months from now when jerry is a hyperactive monster puppy I will be laughing because I remember what type of sense of humor my grandpa had,lol.


----------



## KZoppa

I saw a K9 demonstration at Spring Spree one year back home and even from a young age i was in awe of the power and grace the dog possessed. Stunning dogs. Them I got to meet the dog and got bathed in kisses. I was sold from then on. Wasnt until after I got my first GSD that I learned my great grandfather (i never knew him) had a GSD at one point. I'd always heard the story of how he made sure the dogs were trained to protect the kids (my grandma is oldest of 9) and how one day he went to spank one of my uncles for something and the dog jumped over the ironing board and bit him because he forgot to put the dog out. Only after my first GSD came home did my grandma tell me the dog in the story was the GSD. 

Dont worry! My great gpa didnt fault the dog for biting him. The dog was only doing what he'd been trained to do and great gpa ALWAYS remembered to put the dog outside after that lol. I believe his name was King. I'll have to ask my grandma.


----------



## Nikitta

Jewels your reasons are not stupid. They are actually very smart because you listened and respected what you grandparents told you. It's an old concept but true. Age has wisdom. I wish my grandparents would have lived longer then they did. They could have imparted more wisdom to me. I wish my dad would have lived longer too. He LOVED my first german shepherd, Sarron. Sarron is what actually made me fall in love with the german shepherd breed. He was SO smart and friendly. He loved people and he liked other dogs. I have told this story before but i will repeat it. I didn't know what train Sarron at. I was going to join this training thing for dogs offered in the park but since I was on a rotating shift and would only be there half the time, I decided to try and get Sarron ready for the first training session. I started training him 3 days before the class that had already started. ( Healing, sit , stay, down etc. ) I get to the class. It was the week of the down command. The instructor goes, " Say down them shove him here and push him here." I ask," what about just going down on command?" The instructor goes," Oh that's weeks down the road." I said," My dog does it now." I said," Down." to Sarron and gave him the hand signal and he went down. The instructor said," How long have you been teaching this dog?" I said, " 3 days." He said," I don't think you need to be in this class." LOL THAT'S when I fell in love with the german shepherd and their intelligence. I will never own another breed of dog. I have nothing against other breeds. I'm sure they are wonderful in their own right BUT, for ME there is no other breed.


----------



## doggiedad

looks, versatility and trainability.


----------



## Good_Karma

Intelligence, looks, devotion.


----------



## robk

We've always had German Shepherd dogs. My grandparents had German Shepherds. My in laws had German Shepherds and I have had German Shepherds my whole life. Other breeds have come and went in our lives over the years but German Shepherds have always been a constant for as long as I can remember. One thing that left an imprint on me was as a small child I would read the Billy and Blaze books and Billy always had a German Shepherd Dog by his side. I never really considered any other kind of dog.


----------



## GSDGunner

As a child, about 7-8, I had a beagle mix who wasn't so nice as he aged. I was bit by him, twice. The first was on my nose and superficial. The second, at aged 8, was more serious. He bit through my lip, requiring an ER visit and four stitches. He didn't survive the night after my dad saw his bloodied daughter screaming in the ER. 

My best friend, who lived next door had a gorgeous female GSD named Dina. She is the reason that I never feared dogs after my trauma. She was the sweetest dog I'd ever met and she helped me so much. I remember my mom freaking out at the sight of me laying on Dina and having her licking my face. I wasn't scared of her and my mom soon realized that it was therapeutic for me. It's one of my most fondest memories as a kid. Dina restored my faith in dogs. 
I never forgot her and swore that someday I'd have a GSD of my own. And even though I was a lot older than I had imagined I would be, I am so happy I finally realized my dream. 

I went to see a plastic surgeon a few years back to have some moles removed. He saw the scar on my lip and said he could "fix it" for me and it would hardly be noticeable. The scar is just a vertical line on my upper lip, towards the corner. I declined to have it fixed. It's been apart of me for 40 years. I know it sounds weird that I don't want it gone, but it's apart of my history and since it's not atrocious to look at, I see no reason to get rid of it.


----------



## Caledon

Intelligence, size, looks, loyality and aloof.


----------



## LaRen616

I always liked the size of the GSD, I liked how smart the breed was, I liked that they could do many different jobs, I liked that they were intimidating. I just did not like them in black/tan or white and those were the only colors I thought they came in. Then I saw a solid black male on the internet and completely fell in love. I read more about the breed and then I went and got a black male GSD. BEST decision EVER. Now I like the blacks, bicolors, sables and the black/reds.


----------



## OhMyStars

When I was about 9 or 10 I read a book "Follow My Leader" about a boy who was blinded by a firecracker and got a seeing eye dog named Leader (GSD). Ever since then I have been in love with this breed. I have a new 9 week old puppy asleep at my feet. Life is good!


----------



## T.Duke

LOL at Nikitta. That’s how we felt with Loki. We brought him to Petco when he was really young, and they had a training class going on, and they had all these older dogs working on things that Loki learned in a few sessions. I was cracking up. I swear he was too, like, “Stay? You don’t get stay, really?” They are just so intelligent and trainable.

My last dog was a Husky. She was smart, gorgeous, and very well behaved…indoors and on leash. But when she was outside she just wanted to GO! I know I’m mostly at fault with her, but the difference with Loki is incredible. He wants to be right at my side, doing what I ask. He makes me want to learn more and get better at training. I know if one of us is holding the other back…it’s not him!

I think a lot of the reason I wanted a GSD was threads like this. I did the research and I found so many people who were like, once you own a German Shepherd, why would you want to get anything else? It’s funny when we first got him no one knew what he was. He’s all black and, especially before his ears were up, most people are really surprised to find out he’s a GSD. My wife and I took him down to the waterfront in Plymouth, where we ran into these two older women, who were all dolled up for a night on the town. The one women exclaimed, “Oh, my god he’s beautiful! Can I pet him?” We said sure, and I was expecting the usually, “What kind of dog is he? Really? I’ve never seen an all black one before!” when the women shocks me with, “Working line Shepherd right?” I laughed and said yes, but no one ever knows that. She says, “My son is a police officer, and he always got me these dogs. I can’t have one where I live now, but they’re the best dog you’ll ever have.”

That about sums it up…


----------



## Ceasar

I have always admired them from afar. I grew up with a Samoyed and as an adult had lab and lab mixes. I have family in law enforcement, friends who are dog trainers, and friends who are diehard GSD LIFER's. I've always been around them and loved their majesty, nobility, versatility, protective instincts, kindness, and size. (I'm definitely a big dog person). I have always said that before I leave this earth I wanted to have one. Well Ceasar belonged to my friend's clients and life situations changed such that he needed a new home. So here we are. I've had him for almost 48 hours and I already ADORE him to SMITHEREENS (taking nothing from my existing family members: 2 dogs, 3 cats and 2 horses) but it is apparent that he is very special. I can watch him think, process, take in and figure out. I feel really lucky to have been in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Abbey'sMom

Looks obviously, loyalty, protective but gentle nature...family oriented dogs...intelligence.

i considered other breeds this time around and found we gravitated back to the GSD every time we said "well what about...."


----------



## Kontrollverlust

Definitely the intelligence for me. I love being able to look in their eyes and see those gears moving behind them


----------



## Jag

I always wanted one. However, after watching an MP demonstration when I was 19 sealed the deal for me. I was blown away by their decision making and obedience. Watching them run was like poetry in motion. Any other dog just won't cut it.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I kind of did this in reverse. I didn't really fall in love with the breed or really become extremely interested by the breed until I got Sasha. My mom had had a german shepherd, and while the pictures I saw made me think the breed was attractive enough, and the stories she told made them sound smart and loyal, the stories also put me off of the breed .This dog was extreme. He didn't like kids, to the point where he freaked out one day when my mom was holding a baby. He wouldn't allow people into their house. He bit multiple people. No, not my idea of the kind of dog I would want. 

Then I decided I was gonna get my first dog (not a family dog, but a dog that was just mine). At the time I was living at home and going to college, and I decided I wanted an Australian shepherd. Thought they were so beautiful and smart. I figured they would also be a good compromise between a big dog and a little dog. I came to my mom with this proposal and at first she said, "I will not have a dog in my house, and I will never again have an outside dog." Hmmmm......the wheels were turning in my  mind. I started showing her all these pictures of Australian Shepherds, and started telling her all the reasons I thought having a dog would be good for me. Slowly she began to soften a bit. I thought for sure I was gonna get an Aussie, but then all the sudden she said, "If I ever have a dog in my house it will be a German Shepherd. In my opinion there are no other dogs worth having." Crap...I so didn't want that....However, I really wanted a dog so I did some research, and came on here and asked some questions. In my heart of hearts I still wasn't sold, but I sent out an application to a regional adoption agency. 

That's how Sasha came to be in my life. Ever since her my attraction and interest in the breed has grown. I wanted to know so much; I wanted to know why she did the things she did (many of which were so different than any other dog I've had before) so the research began. She's just so amazing. A smarter, more loyal, compassionate, sweeter, dog couldn't be found. Of course...I may be a little bias.


----------



## skwidmeals

I'm not per say 100% sure what attracts me to GSD's but I really like them, but my favorite breed of dog will have to be the APBT


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Good_Karma said:


> Intelligence, looks, devotion.


same


----------



## jourdan

Right after high school I moved in with a family I had babysat for years and they had a two year old GS. Martok all black. Martok was the reason I fell in love with GS. I loved how loyal he was to the people in his lives, how smart and how aloof he could be. 

When I moved to Germany to be with my boyfriend (now husband) who is in the Air Force I was determined to adopt one before we moved. Now that I have my baby boy Avery I feel like our life is complete for now. I needed companionship while my husband is away traveling for work which is quite often. Avery is by my side all the time; currently snoozing at my feet, and always wants the love I give to him.


----------



## Nigel

Nothing attracted me to them. I probably would never have even considered getting one, let alone 2, if it hadn't been for DW. My uncles GSD gave me, @ 5 yrs of age, my first ER visit for stitches. 39 years later I still have a nice reminder of my first GSD encounter. I don't hold a grudge against them obviously. My only other experience w/ GSDs belonged to a friend. It was friendly and smart, but I hated going in a vehicle with him, especially a long drive up camping, as this dog would continuously lick the window and whine, drove me nuts.


----------



## frillint1

I have always always loved the breed ever since I can remember and have always dreamed of having one. I just loved their beaut, how majestic the look, how smart the are and always loyal. I could go on and on about everything I love about them..The are the most wonderful breed.


----------



## kiya

My grandparents had 2 when I was born, Bucky & Lightning. Years later when I was about 14, my mom's husband brought home Queenie a female GSD that was the best dog I ever met. I also befriended a GSD "guard" dog that was behind a fence, I used to bring him leftover meat or dog cookies on my way to school. 
I am just drawn to them, thier looks, intelligence, loyalty.


----------



## gsdlover91

I love the responses, and I love how many have a story to go along with it! I wish I had a story...I didnt grow up with shepherds..but I have always been attracted to them since I was little because they resembled wolves. And once I got older and learned more about them, I just fell in love with all their traits. They are the best breed out there


----------



## mygsdgypsy

Too many reasons to list, I have been lucky to have this breed a part of my life for many years.. I love there loyalty, personality, confidence, majestic movement and there unconditional want to please. I love how they want to work and have fun, aloofness, even there seriousness.. Most of all I love when you look in there eyes, and they look back it is like you can see into there soul. mushy i know... but that is how it is for me.


----------



## LifeofRiley

Fostering GSDs.


----------



## Somethingaboutthoseyes

Their regal look, family rating, training versatility, and energy.


----------



## blackshep

Their intelligence and loyalty.

Both of which my pup is demonstrating - when I picked her up from day care yesterday the lady told me she's good and social with the other dogs, but everyday, when it gets close to the time I pick her up, she sits at the gate and waits for me.  Awwww!!


----------



## briantw

When I was a little kid my neighbor had a female GSD. I played with that dog all the time and I guess it stuck with me.

A GSD wasn't my first dog, though. My first one was a Boxer, which is another amazing breed.


----------



## SewSleepy

We had one when I was little. My father bought him the week before my sister was born and he died when I was 5 or so. He wasnt socialized well, or at all, but he was a great family dog and smart as a whip.

We had a dog after him, but the intelligence wasn't there so we didn't have the same level of communication and understanding. Harley was the ultimate best friend for my sister, and I think I was always a little jealous that she got so much time with him (12 yrs). 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Piper'sgrl

I've always loved them. My dad is a small animal vet and I'm pretty sure thats how my love of animals came about. I always grew up with dogs (labs) and cats and horses when we moved to the country. I have always been in love with Shepherds, my mom always was scared of them and said I was never allowed to have one while living under her roof. So in April my bf (who was raised his whole life with GSDs and his parents have bred them his whole life) asked if I just wanted to go look at some shepherd pups he saw off line. I knew it was abad idea because I knew i would want one but I was still lving with my parents so knew it could never be. So I went anyway because really, how could I not just look? Well as soon as we pulled up I saw a big long haired blk/red male. I knew at that moment i was so screwed haha. When we walked into the barn where the puppies were being kept, I originally had my eye on one blk/tan long haired female pup. There were 11 puppies in all and only 2 long coated pups. Most of them were tan in colour (know I know they were pattern sables, from momma's side) but there were 2 black/tan pups. It was my bf who got me to look at the shy girl in the back. A long coated sable pup female. The owners said first come first serve, so we asked to think about it and we would get back to them in a few hrs. Well we left and I couldnt stop thinking about that sable pup. My bf knew my parents rule so he made me a deal, move in with him and he would get me the pup. Well..how could I really say no? So I agreed, not only because I wanted my dream dog, but of course I loved my bf and was ready to move out. So we called the owners and said we would like to take one of the pups. 2 hours after we left we were back. I made sure to look at all the pups again and I finally decided on the long haired sable female. My bf asked me twice if a long haired is really what I wanted,she would require a daily brushing. ( He knew I always wanted a blk/tan blanket back male). I said I was up for the challege. So I named her Piper, a name I found and liked before I knew who I was going to pick on the way over to the farm the 2nd time. Now over the 7 and a half months I've had her, I'm amazed at how smart and loyal she is to me. She's my shadow and best friend. So happy my bf told me about her, he really made my dream come true. I will forever be grateful for him. I would also like to add that my mom calls Piper one of her best behaved grand kid..My parents are grand parents to 9 (soon to be 10) grandkids. Also I would like to say that Piper has made it into my parents house.. Just to prove a point that a shepherd would enter my mothers house lol


----------



## FrankieC

I've grown up with and raised a number of dogs, none were GSDs. During a visit to the Humane Society several years ago I saw this beautiful little pup with a look on his face that I remember like it was yesterday. After a quick visit I came to the decision that he was going to be mine. To avoid any disappointment I started resource guarding around his pen and growling at passersby lol. 

We got off to a rocky start as he jumped up and sliced my arm with his dew claw but in the 8 years we spent together, the love and loyalty he showed to me and my family, his intelligence and lovable quirks made it a no-brainer that I would not own another breed.


----------



## Runamuk

One of these days I may have a heart-strings tugging story too but not yet. I picked up my first GSD ever just a few weeks ago, he was 9wks old. Now as I watch him running across the living-room floor carrying his water dish spilling water everywhere knowing if I step off the couch to get it from him ill have a 21lb monster attached to my leg trying to rip and chew my pants legs off off I wonder. My entire family tiptoe's around the house when he's sleeping for fear of waking him up and ending the peace which is his nap time. I don't even remember pre-puppy life, I know I had one cause I'm 45yrs old but I think he's sucked all my brain cells out while I was sleeping. The only place I've driven since his arrival is the pet store, vets office and work and everyone at these places laugh at me when they ask how I'm doing and I tell them. Im planning on taking him for his first trip to puppy school this weekend at the breeders where this nightmare started but I'm not sure I can do that to the nice people there for class or to their dogs. 

Got to cut this short, I think he knows I'm writing about him and he doesn't look happy. At this point I'm thinking I should have just got married. 

I sometimes wonder if the people on this forum have a selective memory or if your dogs have suck out all of your brain cells too?


----------



## FrankieC

Runamuk said:


> One of these days I may have a heart-strings tugging story too but not yet. I picked up my first GSD ever just a few weeks ago, he was 9wks old. Now as I watch him running across the living-room floor carrying his water dish spilling water everywhere knowing if I step off the couch to get it from him ill have a 21lb monster attached to my leg trying to rip and chew my pants legs off off I wonder. My entire family tiptoe's around the house when he's sleeping for fear of waking him up and ending the peace which is his nap time. I don't even remember pre-puppy life, I know I had one cause I'm 45yrs old but I think he's sucked all my brain cells out while I was sleeping. The only place I've driven since his arrival is the pet store, vets office and work and everyone at these places laugh at me when they ask how I'm doing and I tell them. Im planning on taking him for his first trip to puppy school this weekend at the breeders where this nightmare started but I'm not sure I can do that to the nice people there for class or to their dogs.
> 
> *Got to cut this short, I think he knows I'm writing about him and he doesn't look happy.* At this point I'm thinking I should have just got married.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if the people on this forum have a selective memory or if your dogs have suck out all of your brain cells too?


If we don't hear from you soon, we'll send someone over


----------



## PhatHawk

I have always loved dogs and always had one in my life. I met someone who is now my girlfriend and she has a GSD so I want to learn as much about her dog as any other part of her life.


----------



## codmaster

Their ears!!!!!!


----------



## wolfy dog

Never could have a dog as a kid but for every birthday I asked for a GSD pup. Now I have WD. I waited decades for him and it has been worth every year I waited.
As a child I looked up to them, imagined one as my ever so loyal dog and of course their beauty.


----------



## Glow

*Same*

I am exactly the same, I have always looked up at them and have always admired them as a dog. They give out a loyal and protective vibe that is very strong, you know you 'll have a friend for life if you know how to be an ace owner..


----------



## sunsets

I always thought they were beautiful, but kind of haughty and potentially scary. This probably stems from my childhood: my great aunt had a gorgeous GSD. His name was Prince, and he would sit quietly in the corner and watch us when we came to visit. He wasn't mean, but he was the textbook definition of "aloof". I was just a little girl then, so he seemed enormously huge to me. 
Years later, our neighbors in Ann Arbor had a lovely GSD girl named "Cookie". Poor Cookie, she was supposedly a police-dog washout, and she lived in the backyard and no one ever played with her. So she would just bark at us when we walked by. We used to toss her Milk Bones, which she very much appreciated. 
I always considered myself more of a lab or a retriever owning person, and I wasn't even planning on having a dog. But one day I went out to the barn where I lease a horse, and there sat an ancient-looking, mangy shepherd. 








He had apparently been dumped in the country and had been skulking around for the better part of the day trying to ingratiate himself with the barn owner (whose own dogs were having none of that). She was frantically trying to place him somewhere, and I looked at that sad dog who was just trying to find someone to adore and the next thing I knew I had 70 lbs of smelly GSD in the back of my station wagon. Within 2 hours he was acting like I had owned him all his life. I fell in love that afternoon, and I don't think I could ever own another breed now.


----------



## MattLink

When I was about 9-10 I came home from school one day and opened my front door to see/hear a full grown 80lb (or so) German Shepherd charging around the corner in my direction, teeth showing, growling, barking -- I quickly jumped backward and slammed the screen door on her face. Turns out mom had rescued a dog named Sheba who was very vicious after having been abused. 
I sat outside her cage feeding her and showing her love for a week or so before she was aloud around the family. After a while I could walk her (being the only one who would), and eventually she would stop barking at everything on our walks. By the time I was 14 she wouldn't even look at other people/animals, though she still needed to be separated when guests came to the house and would bark at them. She had become my dog. 
I went to visit my family for the summer that year, came back home and was told my mother had given her away -- basically she was too much trouble. 
At that point I was heart broken and decided 2 things. First my mother wasn't aloud any more pets, as she'd done this a few times with other dogs, and two; I wanted to get a GSD pup and raise him right from start to finish, which required patiently waiting until I'd had a decent income and living situation. And now at age 24, I have Link. 

(Note: you may see quotes where I say I'd waited 8 years but my math was wrong. It was before my sisters wedding -- just past the 10 year mark. )


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh

The first dog I ever "really" met was a GSD. I was babysitting for a police officer and he had a retired K9 in the house. Her name was Heidi, and she was gorgeous. I was about 13 at the time, and I had a blast putting her through her commands - even in the back yard where he had a bunch of stuff for her (A-frames, etc.) I thought she was the coolest dog ever (Not a clue at that age, how much training went into a K9 LOL.)

She did scare the crap out of me though one night. I had been told that if I wanted to eat chips I had to put Heidi in her room. Being 13 I scoffed that off ... look how wonderfully she listened to me. I opened the bag of chips and before I had a chance to eat ONE, she grabbed the bag and took off to her room. I followed her to get the chips and when I reached down, she growled at me. I left her the bag of chips. 

I did confess to the people and he laughed at me ... will you listen next time? Turns out, she wouldn't have bit me (I did ask), but she most certainly didn't want to share!

This is why else I was attracted to the GSD: (I can't remember who posted this)

Their fierce loyalty to their owner and families
Their ability to 'go to work (as a K9 cop) and then go home to their family and seperate family from work, 
Their ability to excel at literally anything they do
Their extreme intelligence, but also their ability to act so goofy..
Their regal look (i know when I see a GSD walking down the street I stare in awe)
and their love for their owner...how they follow them EVERYWHERE, just live to please us, and how nothing makes them happier than seeing us


----------



## RowdyDogs

GSDs weren't even on my radar until last year. I'd been a professional pet sitter for a few years and took care of several of them, but they never really made an impression on me. I think from that experience I thought they were kind of low-energy and boring (the ones I took care of were, not sure if it was breeding or what). I have always owned Australian Cattle Dogs and I love the high-energy, challenging nature of that breed. In retrospect I'm not sure why I thought GSDs were low energy, considering their popularity as police and protection dogs, but it wasn't something I'd put too much thought into because I had "my" breed already.

Then about a year ago someone dumped a young, untrained, unsocialized GSD in the desert outside my house. I was living on a ranch near a popular trail head on BLM land; I saw the car speeding out and a few seconds later the dog crested the hill. My heelers ran out and started barking at him and he changed course to come to my farm. I was pretty sure he was dumped, he was in good health but intact and had no idea what to do with himself--not even housebroken, no idea how to interact with other dogs, scared of the world... So I spent about a month looking for owners just in case, but of course no one showed up, so I started looking for a home for him.

I had a lot of trouble doing it. I couldn't find a suitable home no matter what. I finally did find one about 8 miles away from where I lived, and I drove him over there. As soon as they let him out to eliminate, he jumped their 5-foot fence and showed up at my house again a few hours later. Needless to say they didn't want him after that. At the same time, I started really liking him and began to realize that he's one of the coolest dogs I've worked with. The more I read about the breed, too, the more I think he's a fairly typical good example. His temperament is amazing, even with his poor start in life he's become bold and confident, protective in appropriate situations without being reactive (for example, we were running once and he spotted some guys lurking suspiciously in the bushes off the trail up ahead--he immediately stepped in front of me to block my movement in that direction and gave a little warning grump, but once I assessed it and realized they were just homeless and camping out for the night he resumed running beside me, keeping an eye on them but not reacting otherwise). Now we're doing SAR work and he constantly amazes me at how clever he is.

Anyway, he's just an amazing dog. I still love my heelers and I'm undecided about whether I'll get another GSD in the future (though probably), but Hector is such an amazing partner that I want to learn as much about the breed as I can.

So that's a very long story about how one super cool dog attracted me to the breed.


----------



## Peter.

This is what started it all for me.. I had this G.I.Joe Toy when I was young, and had wanted one ever since, we only had small breed dogs when I was little.










Now that I'm an adult, and after a lot of research into the GSD breed did I confirm that a GSD would be a perfect addition to our young family!

Our new pup is 11 weeks old, and adjusting to his new family life nicely.

ps. He's sleeping at my feet, in my office at work as I write this.. doesn't get any better! haha


----------



## Nikitta

But Peter have we seen pics? We require pics to use this board. ( Just kidding but we do love pics!)


----------



## Peter.

Nikitta said:


> But Peter have we seen pics? We require pics to use this board. ( Just kidding but we do love pics!)


Of course I did 

You can see them here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/193404-meet-rainer.html


----------



## Christiansen

i never had a dog with me..so i thought of a big strong dog enough to protect us & our family..i think we should have a dog which can stand in front of a lion...not a dog which stands behind you when it sees even a monkey...then its feel horrible to protect a dog..now i have got one of my neighbors who has a female GSD which is going to have puppies so i would having one of them..


----------



## codmaster

Christiansen said:


> i never had a dog with me..so i thought of a big strong dog enough to protect us & our family..i think we should have a dog *which can stand in front of a lion*...not a dog which stands behind you when it sees even a monkey...then its feel horrible to protect a dog..now i have got one of my neighbors who has a female GSD which is going to have puppies so i would having one of them..


 
*A Rhodisian Ridgeback would be the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Debbieg

Their loyalty and devotion to their person
Intelligence
trainabilty
eagerness to learn.
work ethic
desire to please
sloppy kisses


----------



## dazedtrucker

I didn't read the whole thread... but me:
When I was a little kid we ran the dog show circuit. I got to know just about every breed very well. Not only did the beauty of GSDs strike me, but they didn't act DUMB. So many breeds just seem like either total idiots, or mentally unstable (turn on owner, too aloof to ever train for anything, health problems galore, or just plain nasty..). Then you have the over-the-top high energy dogs... LOL! I was ALWAYS attracted to a dog that was intelligent, stable, loyal (as in not EVERYONES best friend... alot of breeds will go with anyone with the best treat, who cares who they are...)
1 of our best friends raised GSDs. They were "polite" to me, but made it clear I was not in their pack, and even as a little kid (9 or so), that gained my respect. I got to handle one occasionally in junior showmanship. They are fun to show  I loved to stack a Shepherd. They just look so darn cool! I guess I was just born this way


----------



## Christiansen

codmaster said:


> *A Rhodisian Ridgeback would be the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ya thanx for the advice..I will think about this..but i dont know a lot about this breed..just googled few things about it..but tell me how much will it cost me???


----------



## ankittanna87

Oh dear. I'm seriously guys, please stop. I just might point a gun at the breeder & get the pup today!! So many lovely stories. I'm really happy for u guys. 
Well, for me, he's going to be my first pet ever in my 25 years of existence!! Can u believe it? I hadn't got a dog till now considering my profession (I'm a sailor) & I wouldn't have had the time but this time enough! I've already thought of a name since d past 2 yrs!!! 
But hey, he's coming in mid December so my dream is finally seeming near to meet my regally beautiful & intelligent GSD!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's

What attracted me to the breed?.....

I was born into a family of GSD lovers. We ALWAYS had at least one while growing up. 
The first GSD I remember is Brutus. He was brought home by my mother when I was a baby, with one brother 11mos older than I.
My mother worked as a dispatcher at the local police dept. when one night a couple of the officers brought in their working dog. They said he had "...gone bad..." They chained the big male inside one of the cells with logging chains. 
It was decided the dog would most likely be put down. My mother stepped in and eventually convinced them to let her take him home (uhhh, gee thanks mom! ).
Brutus ended up being the most wonderful family pet that protected my brother and I from everyone, even our mom. She couldn't ever spank us while he was present. lol
Anyway, Brutus was the first of many GSD's in my life since. The personality of a GSD fits with my own perfectly. I'm an outdoorsy type and they're a breed that is active and outdoorsy too. Besides loving their personality, intelligence, loyalty, etc. to watch a GSD move is truly watching poetry in motion. They are magnificent creatures to watch, always causing me to stop and stare in absolute awe.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

I wanted a dog that was over the top smart, strong and loyal!!!


----------



## KRMBKGsd

Their loyalness and regal appearance, and fun outgoing personalities


----------



## GusGus

my fiancé, Dalton, had recently lost a dog and I had always wanted a dog so we decided to get one and I saw an ad for a black and silver male pup and we went to get him and he was just a sweet fluff ball. But I don't think I'll ever own anything else. They're beautiful, powerful, smart, loyal, fierce, and most of all super hilarious. At least Gus is. He makes me laugh everyday, no matter what. I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Walperstyle

I have always been attracted to smart animals that are willing to learn. Screw little dogs that yap yap yap all the time. 

Cookie is 4 months old, he lets us know when he wants to go outside to the washroom, plays catch, can walk off leash, knows to sit, stay and lay down on command. Cookie is an amazing dog for his age.

Any dog that the government uses to attack, defend, or search has to be a good breed right? answer, yes


----------



## idahospud49

Honestly, the first thing I can remember for sure that first attracted me to the GSD, is the GSD in this dog breed book. My uncle gave me the book when I was younger, 10 maybe? don't remember for sure. I remember looking through this book and reading about all of the different breeds of dogs. I have always had a dog since I was little, except for a few months at a time between dogs. I thought the GSD pictured on the cover and showcased on the page for the GSD was gorgeous and everything a dog should be. I would read the description and wish that some day I would be able to get one. I finally got Amadeus, my first GSD, in February of 2003 when I was 15 1/2, my dog had died 6 months earlier and I was looking for the classifieds for puppies. 8 week old ACK registered German Shepherds, 2 males left..... And so my love affair with the breed became a reality. 
But it is really everything about the breed, the looks, the personalities, the intelligence, etc. that I love.










http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/AMSbindi/animals/Dog%20Encyclopedias/handbookscover.jpg

Link to the picture, for some reason it isn't working.


----------



## Ageizm

Walperstyle said:


> I have always been attracted to smart animals that are willing to learn. Screw little dogs that yap yap yap all the time.
> 
> Cookie is 4 months old, he lets us know when he wants to go outside to the washroom, plays catch, can walk off leash, knows to sit, stay and lay down on command. Cookie is an amazing dog for his age.
> 
> Any dog that the government uses to attack, defend, or search has to be a good breed right? answer, yes


Pretty much ^^^^this =)


----------



## Mr. Aero

I grew up with Shiba Inus, and though they are wonderful they are not always the best companion IMO. I wanted a large regal dog, one who is ALWAYS willing and ready. I have two now and couldn't be happier.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoya

The reason I love GSD's is because they are 1) Beautiful 2) Intelligent 3) Easy to train 4) Loyal 5) Loving 6) Did I say beautiful? Ah yes


----------



## TangoDown

After having grown up with nothing but chows my entire life, I wanted a dog that could go beyond basic obedience. If any of you have owned chows you know they are fiercely loyal and protective of their families but none of the four I've had would do any advanced commands unless they saw a point in doing so. 
My girlfriend already had a dog, Maggie(olde english bulldog), but she is not reserved or suspicious of anyone and rarely barks. The GSD breed combined the traits that I wanted in a dog, the aloofness, awareness of surrounding, imposing looks, and biddability. Tango is only 11 weeks old and the difference in speed of learning and executing commands is staggering. I'm a convert already.


----------



## Shoshana

I had never had a dog and I considered myself a cat person, that was until I volunteered at our local shelter. I went once a week and walked the dogs and then I got to play with them afterwards. I meet all kinds of mixed and purebred dogs during my time there and never got attached to any of them until I met Bear. Bear was mixed GSD and I fell immediately in love with him and I wanted to take him home. I had never had an instant connection to an animail until then. Unfortunately, I lived in a place that didn't allow dogs and my landlord would make an exception for me so I moved to a place that did.

After a researching the breed and finding a breeder in my area I brought home Miss Annie. It wasn't always easy especially during the bratty teenage years, but all of the training and socializing I did when she was young definately paid off as she matured.

Miss Annie is the most wonderful dog in the whole world and I love her so much. She is my constant companion and is too smart for my own good. She is getting up there in years and I dread the day when she is no longer by myside.

I will always have a GSD in my house.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

I absolutely love their general appearance and their loyalty.  Though the looks are really what leave me speechless.


----------



## Sawwahbear

Its weird, I have just always wanted one since I was a kid, my parents said we had one when I was a baby, but I don't remember him at all, I have had dreams with GSds in them though.


----------



## Courtdar

Zoya said:


> The reason I love GSD's is because they are 1) Beautiful 2) Intelligent 3) Easy to train 4) Loyal 5) Loving 6) Did I say beautiful? Ah yes


I totally agree with you


----------



## Typhoon

For several years as a teenager, I threw newspapers. The Fort Worth Star-telegram to be exact. And the Star-telegram was a morning and evening paper, so that included getting up a three o'clock every day and throwing my route before sun-up for many years.

At one point, I threw part of my route from a motorcycle, and there was one cul-de-sac on that part, and at the back of the circle was a big house, and at that house lived the first white GSD I'd ever seen, Max.

Max didn't like my motorcycle at all, and every morning he'd come running down the walk, barking and snarling, and I'd throw the paper over his head and haul ass. Then he'd chase me to the end of the cul-de-sac.

Max was one cool dog.

I could have complained to the owner but I never did. I think it got to be a game between us.

I was so taken with Max that somehow or another, I managed to talk my mother into letting me buy a white GSD of my own.

He was four months old when I bought him, and the guy I bought him from had already named him Deacon.

Well, Deacon is to this day a family legend. He managed to live from the time I was 15 until after I was married and both my kids had been born.

Deacon was 11 when we lost him. And I do mean lost. I had left him with a friend across town for a few days while we went out of town, and somehow he broke out of their yard...and we never saw him again.

But knowing Deacon, my wife and I have never since even considered being without a dog, and never considered there to be any breed but GSD. But I think since there's just no way there could ever be another Deacon, we've had since then just about every color but white.


----------



## MichaelE

When I was a little boy, my father took me to an airshow at Wiesbaden AB. I remember wandering over with him to watch the working dog demonstration, and from that day forward the German Shepherd Dog is the breed of dog I have always loved.

I never had one as a kid because my dad said (with his military duty) he did not have the time to spend with the dog, and I didn't have any experience with the breed.

I didn't even have any sort of a dog until I was around 11 I think.


----------



## atourya

I really wanted a smart dog that is protective, patient, and family oriented. Considering those four qualities, I think that nothing is better than a GSD. 

My little puppy Cosette... even when she hears people walking on the other side of the wall... lets out a warning bark, and then she starts to patrol the backyard. When my niece and nephew come over, she let's them do pretty much anything, and even licks them in the process. She picks up almost any training within about 10 to 15 tries.

What more can you ask for? haha.


----------



## RidgeWalker

Loyalty, intelligence, beauty.


----------



## Jukebox

I grew up with my parents breeding and showing shelties. so i have always been around very obedient loyal protective dogs. but ever since the first time i saw rin tin tin, i fell in love with the looks of a GSD. i have a collection of gsd figurines that i have acquired throught my childhood. I got a pointer/coonhound mix for my 17th bday and after 13 years my sweet cleo passed away. I knew it was time to get the dog that i have been obsessed with my entire life. Jackson is 11 weeks old, is a handfull, but is already the love of my life. so smart and fearless already.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

I got the dog first, then fell in love My husband and I had always raised and owned labs. I thought they were so perfect that no other breed could ever measure up to them, so I never wanted anything else. My husband had a GSD for a short time as a teenager, but his parents made him give the dog away prior to a relocation. He talked about him all the time, even years later. When I started working at my shelter I swore that I was not going to bring a dog home...right. The litter of GSDs came in and I fell head over heels. I knew my husband would be thrilled (even if he did grumble about another dog) and we were down to one labe, so home he came. And my goodness! How far in love I have fallen with this little man!


----------



## Jmgntl

I remember walking to the pool when I was little and I would always the same German shepherd dog on my way. He was so big and his hair was rough. He was fascinating. When I went to live with foster parents, they had a German shepherd, and he was my buddy. He would let me cuddle up with him on the ground as I lay my head on his belly. He was my peace. So I guess I have two stories of why I love them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

